# Friday Weekly Checkin - 01-14-05 to 01-20-05



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2005)

Well, how is everyone doing?  From 155 to 154.2 - I guess that's a start, huh?  :?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 14, 2005)

Still at 152 .. but, it's not 153 so it's ok....


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2005)

yea!!!!!  ^5 (that's high five btw)


----------



## Erik (Jan 14, 2005)

275 to 272


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2005)

^5


----------



## Erik (Jan 14, 2005)

^5 right back at ya....woo-hoo!!!

But since you're an Elf...wouldn't it be a "low-5"


----------



## pdswife (Jan 14, 2005)

Erik said:
			
		

> 275 to 272




wow!
That is wonderful!!


----------



## Erik (Jan 14, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> Erik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks...I could probably do better, if I could stop eating the sweet and spicy corn chowder.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 14, 2005)

LOL.. if only food weren't needed for life, this diet thing would be much easier.


----------



## Catseye (Jan 14, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Well, how is everyone doing?  From 155 to 154.2 - I guess that's a start, huh?  :?



You know the saying, Elf:  The longest journey begins with but a single step.    

I'm going to skip today's weigh-in.  Tuesday's was bad enough.      I have fear-of-scales issues ... I've only been dieting really well for two days this week, anyway.  I'll weigh in commencing next Friday.

Meantime, congratulations to all who have lost this week!  You're doing great.  


Cats


----------



## middie (Jan 14, 2005)

175. didn't lose.
didn't gain either !


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 15, 2005)

My weight hasn't budged yet.  Tomorrow I will get back to exercising.  I can't wait for them to start the fitness class at work.  Evidently they are going to have a contest, so hopefully that will be extra incentive.   8) 

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Jan 15, 2005)

erik great job !!
keep up the good
work !!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 16, 2005)

Great job, everyone.  I don't know if I lost any weight because I forgot to weigh myself, yesterday, at work and I don't have a scale at home.  But I have been getting plenty of exercise.  I walked my legs off out in the snowy woods.


----------



## Catseye (Jan 18, 2005)

Monday, 1/17:  Had a _great_ day.  Finally got on board the treadmill, walked for 34 minutes, goal plus four.  Plus, a very low-carb diet for the day.

Getting on that treadmill was hard ... it was due to being a part of this group and knowing we are all in the struggle together that made it possible.  So thank you all for that.  Also, as I was walking it, and hating it as usual, I focused on the Biggest Loser contestants -- how much harder their battle was, how much farther away their goal; those people showed nearly unbelievable courage and grit in a regimen that made my piddly half hour on the treadmill seem like nothing.  I thought, "If they could do what they did, surely I can do this."  So thanks to them, too.

High-fives to all of you who are doing so well!  


Cats


----------



## Raine (Jan 18, 2005)

We weighed in on Sat. I lost 5.8 pounds and husband lost 3.8.


----------



## middie (Jan 18, 2005)

excellant rainee


----------



## amber (Jan 20, 2005)

I exercised this moring, just did my crunches and some side bends, then shoveled snow ( we got 16" today).  Right now I'm making a home-made vegetable soup for this cold day.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 20, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> I exercised this moring, just did my crunches and some side bends, then shoveled snow ( we got 16" today).  Right now I'm making a home-made vegetable soup for this cold day.



I think you get double points for moving snow!  
Good for you :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 20, 2005)

Our new fitness center at work is shaping up.  We weighed in today.  There will be a contest, which I plan to participate in.  It will be $10 a month to do (people can participate in the fitness part without having to do the contest), and the one who gets closer to his/her goal each month (based on weight and BMI) wins the pot.  I heard that there are 18 participating.  I won't be able to walk with them, do aerobics, or exercise on the equipment every day, since I teach in the After School program 2 days a week, but I can do it the other days, and I also have a Fast Track 2 at home.  

 Barbara


----------



## Raine (Jan 20, 2005)

Weighed in tonight, lost another .6 lbs this week. Total of 6.4 so far.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 20, 2005)

Good for you Rainee!

 Barbara


----------



## amber (Jan 21, 2005)

Good job Rainee!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 21, 2005)

GOOD!!!!

Let's all have a great diet weekend!!

Get our butts out of the chair and moving!!

And relax and enjoy and be happy!!


----------



## middie (Jan 21, 2005)

lost 1 pound this week


----------

